# I want a new saw



## mcguvier (Oct 29, 2009)

I want to get a new saw, my current saw is a husquvarna 262XP, thats about 11 years old I just replaced the jug and piston. I am considering a new 372XP or the top contender is a 576 auto tune. I cut mostly firewood. I like to get it done quick. Any thoughts on the 372 or 576


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

mcguvier said:


> I want to get a new saw, my current saw is a husquvarna 262XP, thats about 11 years old I just replaced the jug and piston. I am considering a new 372XP or the top contender is a 576 auto tune. I cut mostly firewood. I like to get it done quick. Any thoughts on the 372 or 576



Good to have ya!!!

The 372 is solid and proven. You wont go wrong with one, and it will last as long and as well as your 262. I love mine. More grunt than the 262, just as snappy, and just a smidge more weight.

The 576 is new school. Ya take your chances, but the guys that have them, love 'em.

Question for ya though....
Whatcha gonna do with the old 262?

Some of us love the things.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## prolog (Oct 30, 2009)

*Stihl 046*



dingeryote said:


> Good to have ya!!!
> 
> The 372 is solid and proven. You wont go wrong with one, and it will last as long and as well as your 262. I love mine. More grunt than the 262, just as snappy, and just a smidge more weight.
> 
> ...



Get a Stihl 460 ...very quick saw


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Oct 31, 2009)

Get the 372, they wont be manufactured much longer due to emissions regulations. It is lighter than the 576 and has no experimental "auto tune" to mess with. 

The 372 will have a little more power than the 262, the downside is that you will not be able to swap bars between saws because the 262 uses a different bar mount pattern.

Personally I would freshen up the 262 and get a 390XP for big wood


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 1, 2009)

460 Stihl is very nice , But I would get the 372 .. Just too good a saw not to have ........ The best thing to do is get a 372 and a 460 , and a 681 Solo and a 7900 Dolmar .. Then you can do a real comparison test ...
. I will prolly go with the 390 or 395 for my next full size saw . As I,ve had 2 372s and 1 371 .. and 3, 460 /046s . I,ve got a 681 Solo that I need to get a wrap handle for so I can stick it in some real timber next summer .................. The 372 is so smooth . It,s like the 394/ 395 in how smooth it is ......


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Nov 1, 2009)

Tramp you can get a wrap handle for your 681 from Bailey's.


----------



## Junior (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd steer clear of the 576. I wasn't very happy with mine...


----------



## super3 (Nov 4, 2009)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Personally I would freshen up the 262 and get a 390XP for big wood




There ya go!


----------



## mcguvier (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I got the 576 autotune. The first two tanks of gas I was wonder why I spent that much money. Then tank 3 wow the power came on and on up tank 6 today and its just getting more powerfull. The dealer said it will keep getting more powerful until tank 9 or 10. I love the low end torque. It makes my 262 look like a Wallmart saw.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 22, 2010)

*Welcome to the forums Mcguiver*

How much is a 576 ?? What kind of engine is it ??? What length bar are you pulling with it ?


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 22, 2010)

get a 460 or a 441. I have a couple 372's, 440, 460's, 7900's 066's, etc. 

My 440 and 460 are my go to saws. better built and more parts availibility imo. The 440 is closer to weight than the 460, but then again you will have a hard time finding one in very good shape......

But if you are stuck on a hucky...get the 372


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 22, 2010)

The 576 is a strato ported saw with a 51mm bore.


----------



## Huskyman4k (Jan 22, 2010)

super3 said:


> There ya go!



yep me too (262 and get a 390XP for big wood)

any ideas where I could get a wrap around bar for my little old 257, I just cant let this saw go it has been so useful on small trees & as much power now than when I got it (well almost) one day she may have a new pot & piston but not for a long time yet. also the heated handles are driving me nuts, I just cant get them going and checked all the obvious things like connections and generator, dont worry my my hands are always warm when using it but it does or used to dry out my gloves a treat


----------



## willt1981 (Jan 22, 2010)

prolog said:


> Get a Stihl 460 ...very quick saw



yep. best thing i ever bought.


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 22, 2010)

*I really like the 365 and 395 xp saws*

I have had these saws for years, a couple of years ago had to replace the upper end on my 365 went big bore to a 372, good choice- 
This past summer had to do the same with the 395 after 6 years of daily use...
I went with the big bore jug on this too, I figure it is approx 98 cc's now, and boy I really like it-

I have a 3120 in the shop, but power to weight ratio I like the MS 880 better, I just wish the handles were spaced like the husky's it would be so much nicer to wield in a tree-

My question, current big saws, who makes the biggest saw Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, etc?

Get a 372 if you want that extra power but not all that much extra weight, the 395 is a tiring saw to work all day...


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 22, 2010)

Blah blah blah. 372 is proven 10 fold. Either or will work man. Whatever is cheaper and works.... :spam:


----------



## joesawer (Jan 23, 2010)

A 460 makes me wish that I had an 064.
Have not run the 576 yet but the 575 made me glad that I have plenty of 372s.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe; that was a friend of mines opinion also .. A 460 is great but a 372 is also ..I might take Burzol,s advice and get a 390 ...... I,m not getting another Solo as Bailey,s won,t return phone calls for parts ....... Baileys pretty much sucks .....
They havn,t sold stihls for 30 years and they carry Stihl parts .. They sell Solos but don,t cataloge any parts ...............That is kind of the definition of a sucky outfit ....


----------



## joesawer (Jan 23, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> Joe; that was a friend of mines opinion also .. A 460 is great but a 372 is also ..I might take Burzol,s advice and get a 390 ...... I,m not getting another Solo as Bailey,s won,t return phone calls for parts ....... Baileys pretty much sucks .....
> They havn,t sold stihls for 30 years and they carry Stihl parts .. They sell Solos but don,t cataloge any parts ...............That is kind of the definition of a sucky outfit ....





Baily's sure doesn't seem the same since the old man passed on.
Maybe it is just that they are more worried about the lawn mowers and stump grinders than the man whose life depends on a good ax and square chisel tooth.
Maybe the new dealership rules have them messed up. I sure hate it that I can't get husky saws from them any more.
The 460 reminds me of the the old V-8 drink commercial. Why would you want about the same weight and size and that much less power?
A 390 is a sweet saw, but with what I am getting out of a 372 my next step up is a 395.
But if I was staying in better timber I might want a 390.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2010)

It took me quite a bit of experimenting with taping over the starter cover to get just the right amount of COLD air howling thru the cylinder fins ..It may be another -35 day tomorrow .. I hope it isn't any colder as I need to work tomorrow ... Even @ 35 below , the sled doesn,t like turning over in the morning .. I HAVE to wear a face mask to breath thru all day ... The mounts on the solo are made for a 20" bar . with a 28 , which is still a SHORT bar it flops all over the place ... BUT it doesn,t weigh any more than the 460 Stihl . But Flat out cuts it ........ It,s really noticable ... If it came with full wrap handle bars , better mounts , and a dealership . for the same price , I think it would be a great saw ... Perhaps the 7900 Dolmar has it all figured out ......But WHY pay the same as a Husky or Stihl , when really I,m a guinny pig ..........


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2010)

And then to top it off , I checked Bailey's they list a tank for the 460 Stihl but it is only 15 dollars less than the stihl dealer in Tok gets for one ....I pretty much garrentee they will soak a guy more than 15 bucks shipping for priority mail .......
. I guess the local dealer has an ok price ...


----------



## joesawer (Jan 23, 2010)

The 7900 is strong, but it suffers from the same things as the solo. It just is not designed for west coast production work.
Not enough dawgs, air filter, handle bar, or vibe mounts.
I don't envy you at all you can have that kind of cold. In Alabama I was working in a t-shirt today. In the socal mountains, they are getting pounded with that slush they call snow.


----------



## Burvol (Jan 23, 2010)

joesawer said:


> A 460 makes me wish that I had an 064.
> Have not run the 576 yet but the 575 made me glad that I have plenty of 372s.



A 460 will make anybody wish they had something else....


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2010)

Burvol said:


> A 460 will make anybody wish they had something else....


.

.

. A 460 is a good saw .....I know guys who have put 50,000 bd ft. on the ground with NO problem with 460 Stihls 046 Mag. Burv. your young and in a hurry ...But lots of days , all a guy is gonna do is put in the day and a 460 makes that day more bearable ... No sense running a big saw in small wood ........ And yes because of the increased displacement and heavier flywheel ,clutch and crank . The 064 will easily out stump the 460 . I don,t care how you modify one ..... However a 460 tuned right is one of the quickest saws on the planet .... With a 30" bar ... It,s pretty great ......Just not for a steady diet of timber over 36" on the stump ..... But at the end of the day , it is how many trees you ran to with the saw , not how fast the first half day went ... At least in the timber of Southeast that we tend to cut now ......


----------



## joesawer (Jan 23, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> . A 460 is a good saw .....I know guys who have put 50,000 bd ft. on the ground with NO problem with 460 Stihls 046 Mag. Burv. your young and in a hurry ...But lots of days , all a guy is gonna do is put in the day and a 460 makes that day more bearable ... No sense running a big saw in small wood ........ And yes because of the increased displacement and heavier flywheel ,clutch and crank . The 064 will easily out stump the 460 . I don,t care how you modify one ..... However a 460 tuned right is one of the quickest saws on the planet .... With a 30" bar ... It,s pretty great ......Just not for a steady diet of timber over 36" on the stump ..... But at the end of the day , it is how many trees you ran to with the saw , not how fast the first half day went ... At least in the timber of Southeast that we tend to cut now ......





It is dang near the same weight and size of an 064!
I wish that I still had an 064 to build, but sadly I used my last one up.
But I have a nearly new 440 that I am going to try putting the big bore 460 kit on!


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 23, 2010)

outonalimbts said:


> I
> My question, current big saws, who makes the biggest saw Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, etc?
> 
> Get a 372 if you want that extra power but not all that much extra weight, the 395 is a tiring saw to work all day...



I believe an 880 is 7.4 cubic inches and a 3120 is 7.3. I have one of each, my 088 is hopped up, and my 3120 is stock and is a dog. Not sure if there are any other makers that can match these, but I would like to get my hands on an 090, just for the heck of it.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 24, 2010)

joesawer said:


> It is dang near the same weight and size of an 064!
> I wish that I still had an 064 to build, but sadly I used my last one up.
> But I have a nearly new 440 that I am going to try putting the big bore 460 kit on!


.
\ I really want to run a 650 to see how I would like it .. I think it is just a modern 064 ........ There is a good difference in the weight of the 460 and the 064 ...


----------



## Burvol (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> . A 460 is a good saw .....I know guys who have put 50,000 bd ft. on the ground with NO problem with 460 Stihls 046 Mag. Burv. your young and in a hurry ...But lots of days , all a guy is gonna do is put in the day and a 460 makes that day more bearable ... No sense running a big saw in small wood ........ And yes because of the increased displacement and heavier flywheel ,clutch and crank . The 064 will easily out stump the 460 . I don,t care how you modify one ..... However a 460 tuned right is one of the quickest saws on the planet .... With a 30" bar ... It,s pretty great ......Just not for a steady diet of timber over 36" on the stump ..... But at the end of the day , it is how many trees you ran to with the saw , not how fast the first half day went ... At least in the timber of Southeast that we tend to cut now ......



I hear ya, just being me. The 460 is alright in small wood, rather 372 it.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 24, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I hear ya, just being me. The 460 is alright in small wood, rather 372 it.


Id rather run a 460 anyday than a 372. Ive never really cared for a 372 much they kind of seem like a toy really.


----------



## 385XP (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> \ I really want to run a 650 to see how I would like it .. I think it is just a modern 064 ........ There is a good difference in the weight of the 460 and the 064 ...


The 650 i had seemed like a ok saw.Its just i always new i was carrying around the equivellent of a worn 660.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> How much is a 576 ?? What kind of engine is it ??? What length bar are you pulling with it ?


At our local Husky dealer a 576 was slightly higher in price than a 372.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> And then to top it off , I checked Bailey's they list a tank for the 460 Stihl but it is only 15 dollars less than the stihl dealer in Tok gets for one ....I pretty much garrentee they will soak a guy more than 15 bucks shipping for priority mail .......
> . I guess the local dealer has an ok price ...



I've wanted to buy several things from Bailey's, but soon deleted my shopping cart when I found out the shipping cost to get it here. Unfortunately, shipping costs can't be controlled by the company selling the products. It'd sure be nice if a company like Baileys or Madsens would open a store in the Midwest somewhere.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> 460 Stihl is very nice , But I would get the 372 .. Just too good a saw not to have ........ The best thing to do is get a 372 and a 460 , and a 681 Solo and a 7900 Dolmar .. Then you can do a real comparison test ...
> . I will prolly go with the 390 or 395 for my next full size saw . As I,ve had 2 372s and 1 371 .. and 3, 460 /046s . I,ve got a 681 Solo that I need to get a wrap handle for so I can stick it in some real timber next summer .................. The 372 is so smooth . It,s like the 394/ 395 in how smooth it is ......



I just picked up a 395 and will stick it in some timber this week. Anybody got a full wrap they'd like to sell that would fit it?


----------



## ticat928 (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> It took me quite a bit of experimenting with taping over the starter cover to get just the right amount of COLD air howling thru the cylinder fins ..It may be another -35 day tomorrow .. I hope it isn't any colder as I need to work tomorrow ... Even @ 35 below , the sled doesn,t like turning over in the morning .. I HAVE to wear a face mask to breath thru all day ... The mounts on the solo are made for a 20" bar . with a 28 , which is still a SHORT bar it flops all over the place ... BUT it doesn,t weigh any more than the 460 Stihl . But Flat out cuts it ........ It,s really noticable ... If it came with full wrap handle bars , better mounts , and a dealership . for the same price , I think it would be a great saw ... Perhaps the 7900 Dolmar has it all figured out ......But WHY pay the same as a Husky or Stihl , when really I,m a guinny pig ..........





How many saws run well in that kind of weather?

Solo parts are not an issue (unless you cannot wait a week).

They are easy to order right off the web site, you do not even have to make phone call


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 24, 2010)

385XP said:


> The 650 i had seemed like a ok saw.Its just i always new i was carrying around the equivellent of a worn 660.


.


How long did it get on a tank of fuel ????????????????????


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 24, 2010)

ticat928 said:


> How many saws run well in that kind of weather?
> 
> Solo parts are not an issue (unless you cannot wait a week).
> 
> They are easy to order right off the web site, you do not even have to make phone call


.

. As long as you keep the snow out of Huskies and Stihls , they run fine .. I keep them in the house at night and in the cab on the way to and from work ... I see guys with their saws out on the back of their trucks .... Lot they havn,t learned about oilers .. They also run bar oil ,which at -30 flows like taffy ....... It was around -20 yesterday and the Solo ran good ... It just chapps me that Baileys doesn,t carry parts .. I havn,t been able to find the prices on the Solo web site .......... I ain,t into doin alot of work gettin saw parts ..... I call a saw shop . they send the parts ...SIMPLE .....With Stihls and Huskies thats all I need to do .!!!!!!!!


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . As long as you keep the snow out of Huskies and Stihls , they run fine .. I keep them in the house at night and in the cab on the way to and from work ... I see guys with their saws out on the back of their trucks .... Lot they havn,t learned about oilers .. They also run bar oil ,which at -30 flows like taffy ....... It was around -20 yesterday and the Solo ran good ... It just chapps me that Baileys doesn,t carry parts .. I havn,t been able to find the prices on the Solo web site .......... I ain,t into doin alot of work gettin saw parts ..... I call a saw shop . they send the parts ...SIMPLE .....With Stihls and Huskies thats all I need to do .!!!!!!!!



It rarely gets to -20 here in Ohio. Often times it's in the lower teens, but I do the same exact thing with my saws. When I get home I take em down my basement, clean em up, flip the bar, grease the sprocket tip and clutch bearing, and file the chains. Then in the morning, I put em inside my pickup. Usually when I get to the job they're ready to go.


----------



## outonalimbts (Jan 24, 2010)

*With all the newer numbering I forget what my 288 is equivent to...*



tarzanstree said:


> I believe an 880 is 7.4 cubic inches and a 3120 is 7.3. I have one of each, my 088 is hopped up, and my 3120 is stock and is a dog. Not sure if there are any other makers that can match these, but I would like to get my hands on an 090, just for the heck of it.



I wish I still had my older 288 it was a great saw until I dropped it 150' out of a Tamarack... there wasn't a piece big enough to rebuild...

I would like the 3150 if they made it...

I guess I need to get a Kawasaki 250 and build a saw around it for my climb saw... can you imagine? one of the older 2 cycle ones...

have fun-

:chainsawguy:


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 24, 2010)

Junior said:


> I'd steer clear of the 576. I wasn't very happy with mine...


I was told at the Husky shop that the 576 has no adjustment screws on the carb; instead,there is an electronic module that controls the air fuel ratio.


----------



## bullbuck (Jan 24, 2010)

fmaglin said:


> I was told at the Husky shop that the 576 has no adjustment screws on the carb; instead,there is an electronic module that controls the air fuel ratio.



electronic module???that gets me bent out of shape,the chainsaw is the simplest,most productive tool you can buy(for under a grand) i.m.o.,when they apply"techology"to that it bothers me


----------



## ticat928 (Jan 24, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> . As long as you keep the snow out of Huskies and Stihls , they run fine .. I keep them in the house at night and in the cab on the way to and from work ... I see guys with their saws out on the back of their trucks .... Lot they havn,t learned about oilers .. They also run bar oil ,which at -30 flows like taffy ....... It was around -20 yesterday and the Solo ran good ... It just chapps me that Baileys doesn,t carry parts .. I havn,t been able to find the prices on the Solo web site .......... I ain,t into doin alot of work gettin saw parts ..... I call a saw shop . they send the parts ...SIMPLE .....With Stihls and Huskies thats all I need to do .!!!!!!!!



The prices are the best part, you first download the parts manual (if you do not already have one)
Then click on the "Order Parts on Line" box
At lower left there is a search box that you type the part # into which you find from the schematic in parts manual


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 24, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> electronic module???that gets me bent out of shape,the chainsaw is the simplest,most productive tool you can buy(for under a grand) i.m.o.,when they apply"techology"to that it bothers me


:agree2: If my saws aren't runnin right I want to be the one to adjust them so they do run right. To me it's like they want to take something that is not difficult and make it complex.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 24, 2010)

*This may gross some out !*

Anymore ; taking a screwdriver to the jets on a chainsaw carb is the last thing I do ........However , like the 441 Stihl , it HAD to be done , what a piece of crap those 2 barrel carbs are on a chain saw ........Thats the problem with all this knee jerk environmentalist BS .............Saw companies need to flip off the un mentionables ,and keep building saws with Tillotson, Walbro and ZAMA carbs that are fully adjustable ....... 
. However if a saw has a problem , the last resort is to take a screwdriver to the carb...


----------



## 385XP (Jan 26, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> .
> 
> 
> How long did it get on a tank of fuel ????????????????????


I dont remember on the fuel milage as it was when they first came out when i had one.I know there about a 100 dollars cheaper than a 660. I used mine mostly for bucking it did ok for that.


----------



## bullbuck (Jan 26, 2010)

fmaglin said:


> :agree2: If my saws aren't runnin right I want to be the one to adjust them so they do run right. To me it's like they want to take something that is not difficult and make it complex.



i agree one hundred percent,and i do know from experience that every husky our company bought that had a green gas cap and said etech was junk,i dont think they burned all of the fuel upon combustion due to restriction,how would that be"green"?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 26, 2010)

The 288 was 87 ccs ,,And was about the perfect bushlin saw for Southeast .....Apparantly the 390 Husky is about the same , Burv says it,s even better ....I had both metal tank and plastic tank 288s and 281s ... The 288 would fall more timber than the 281 , but the 281 was a good saw ... The 064 wasn,t as strong as the 288 . about the same as the 281 .........
.
.Pretty much all a hopped up saw will give you is a couple few bushel a day .. Which in the long run will pay for itself ............ A hopped up 056 would cut a few more bushel a day than an 064 .....A 2100 Husky in avg bushlin would put a few mor ebushel on the ground than the 288 .......... Unless you were in truly Big timber .... The reason why is there is only so many trees a guy can do in a day ............ Some days , if a guy was tired and wrung out , a small saw like a 266 or an 044 would help a guy have a good day just because they were so much lighter ............Really good Saturday saws ..


----------



## Burvol (Jan 26, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> The 288 was 87 ccs ,,And was about the perfect bushlin saw for Southeast .....Apparantly the 390 Husky is about the same , Burv says it,s even better ....I had both metal tank and plastic tank 288s and 281s ... The 288 would fall more timber than the 281 , but the 281 was a good saw ... The 064 wasn,t as strong as the 288 . about the same as the 281 .........
> .
> .Pretty much all a hopped up saw will give you is a couple few bushel a day .. Which in the long run will pay for itself ............ A hopped up 056 would cut a few more bushel a day than an 064 .....A 2100 Husky in avg bushlin would put a few mor ebushel on the ground than the 288 .......... Unless you were in truly Big timber .... The reason why is there is only so many trees a guy can do in a day ............ Some days , if a guy was tired and wrung out , a small saw like a 266 or an 044 would help a guy have a good day just because they were so much lighter ............Really good Saturday saws ..



Good post. 

The 390 is alot smoother and more nimble in your hands. Hands down.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 26, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> The 288 was 87 ccs ,,And was about the perfect bushlin saw for Southeast .....Apparantly the 390 Husky is about the same , Burv says it,s even better ....I had both metal tank and plastic tank 288s and 281s ... The 288 would fall more timber than the 281 , but the 281 was a good saw ... The 064 wasn,t as strong as the 288 . about the same as the 281 .........
> .
> .Pretty much all a hopped up saw will give you is a couple few bushel a day .. Which in the long run will pay for itself ............ A hopped up 056 would cut a few more bushel a day than an 064 .....A 2100 Husky in avg bushlin would put a few mor ebushel on the ground than the 288 .......... Unless you were in truly Big timber .... The reason why is there is only so many trees a guy can do in a day ............ Some days , if a guy was tired and wrung out , a small saw like a 266 or an 044 would help a guy have a good day just because they were so much lighter ............Really good Saturday saws ..



I used to have a 2100 and sold it due to the fact that as I got older that 2100 seemed to get heavier.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 26, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> i agree one hundred percent,and i do know from experience that every husky our company bought that had a green gas cap and said etech was junk,i dont think they burned all of the fuel upon combustion due to restriction,how would that be"green"?


One other thing I've noticed about Huskys is the ones I've owned with a Tillotson carb seem to be a little snappier unless it's my imagination.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 26, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Good post.
> 
> The 390 is alot smoother and more nimble in your hands. Hands down.



Hey Burv,how do you think the smootheness compares to the 395?


----------



## Burvol (Jan 26, 2010)

fmaglin said:


> Hey Burv,how do you think the smootheness compares to the 395?



Never ran a 395 much, just the 394's. Hopefully I will be able to side by side them in a few months, really serious about getting one built for me in a month or two.


----------



## fmaglin (Jan 26, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Never ran a 395 much, just the 394's. Hopefully I will be able to side by side them in a few months, really serious about getting one built for me in a month or two.


I never ran a 390. I ran a 2100, a 362, and 371. To me, the 395 seems smoother of the three.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 27, 2010)

I havn,t run a 395 either , but I,ve ownd and busheled with 5 different 394 Huskies ........The 2100/2101 s were fairly a brute .... But great tough saws ...Under filtered , but when you circle cut a hole in the air filter cover and put a foam filter on it they gained even more snort .. Richen them up just a schoosh ..dual port the muffler . But they got to be so LOUD both from the air intake and the exguast , they vibrated alot , and they just generally worked your ass off .The 394 way a very nice calming step up ..... Not in production speed , but in production comfort ..Ergonomics !!!!!!!!!.. It always caused me to use bad words when the stupid side panels on the pistol grip would come off ..But I really like the cable throttle ...


----------



## lisapizza (Jan 27, 2010)

The saws you have listed would be great for u`r needs, Also take a look @ the Stihl`s Ms441 it`s my favorite run all day saw for the wood pile.

My Husqvarna 576 AutoTune, has been running great no problems, its my everyday go to saw for felling and Limbing.


----------



## Greystoke (Jan 27, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Never ran a 395 much, just the 394's. Hopefully I will be able to side by side them in a few months, really serious about getting one built for me in a month or two.




I owned a few 394's, never ran a 395, but they look like pretty much the same saw as far as the vertical spring mounting system? I will have to check one out at Steves Saw shop next time I go by.


----------



## Burvol (Jan 27, 2010)

lisapizza said:


> The saws you have listed would be great for u`r needs, Also take a look @ the Stihl`s Ms441 it`s my favorite run all day saw for the wood pile.
> 
> My Husqvarna 576 AutoTune, has been running great no problems, its my everyday go to saw for felling and Limbing.



:newbie::blush:


----------



## lisapizza (Jan 27, 2010)

*Newbie ?*

Burvol , Sometimes pictures and video can help one understand a little better than words, Hope this helps ya.

Stihl Ms441 - My Favorite (bucking) wood pile saw! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du-AbhkF1SQ


Husqvarna 576 autotune - My Favorite saw for felling and limbing! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-4eVbBj-o&feature=related

Felling, Bucking and Limbing Trees ~ http://extension.missouri.edu/wcreg... Felling, Bucking, Limbing Trees 12-11-07.pdf


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 27, 2010)

I run both the 372XP and the 575 XP. Both are great. The 372 is a bit lighter, but has far less lugging power. I can get my chain sharp enough to actually stop the 372 (I leave my rakers high to make boring hardwood easier.) but the 575 keeps going. Use the 575 every day and people notice your arms..


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 27, 2010)

*No comment you guys...*

West coast fallers ....SSSHHHHH..


----------



## Dayto (Jan 27, 2010)

Jeezus lol , the one guy in the movie there looks like he is really looking up to us coastal fallers , he is rockin the westcoaster look.

I would love to see what the bull bucker would think if i started walking down the side of the log limbing ..hahaha Hey it might brighten up his day


----------



## Burvol (Jan 27, 2010)

lisapizza said:


> Burvol , Sometimes pictures and video can help one understand a little better than words, Hope this helps ya.
> 
> Stihl Ms441 - My Favorite (bucking) wood pile saw! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du-AbhkF1SQ
> 
> ...



I was just joking....ease up, I know your a wood cutter.


----------



## mcguvier (Feb 4, 2010)

*ten tanks of gas and still gaining power*

The 576 autotune is a great saw lots of power. today just for fun I cut a 15 inch birch with my 262 it took 28 sec next cut with the 576 autotune are you ready 7 seconds!!!! if you want to cut wood this is the saw. chains were sharpned the same I love this saw 





:greenchainsaw:
*I love the smell of two stroke and trees dieing *


----------



## tramp bushler (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome to the Loggin side Mcguvier .. Often tyimes it takes a saw 5 gal of gas to (fully set in ) .... 7 secs on a 15" birch is pretty good time for a saw of that displacement ..


----------



## joesawer (Feb 5, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> I run both the 372XP and the 575 XP. Both are great. The 372 is a bit lighter, but has far less lugging power. I can get my chain sharp enough to actually stop the 372 (I leave my rakers high to make boring hardwood easier.) but the 575 keeps going. Use the 575 every day and people notice your arms..





To my way of thinking. The sharper the chain is the less power it should take to cut. 
Do you mean that you are getting your angles aggressive enough to stop the 372 but not the 575.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 5, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I was just joking....ease up, I know your a wood cutter.




Does that hurt when you do that. Lol
Good job. I tried to rep you but I have to spread it around.


----------



## Huskyman4k (Feb 13, 2010)

*Husqvarna 576 autotune*

I just been looking this up here in the UK, it seems none of the saws come with a wrap around handle which would be great if they did, maybe down to our strict H&S laws. 
There is no mention of this saw being autotune so maybe just for over seas markets? 
The price for a Husqvarna 576 with heated handles is around £725 = ($1,137.74 USD) normally you can take off £100 if you dont want heated handles but they are great for drying wet gloves when it is raining all day. 

I still got to get mine working on my old faithfull 547, she is old now but as good as new and will last me out.


----------



## Huskyman4k (May 15, 2011)

fmaglin said:


> It rarely gets to -20 here in Ohio. Often times it's in the lower teens, but I do the same exact thing with my saws. When I get home I take em down my basement, clean em up, flip the bar, grease the sprocket tip and clutch bearing, and file the chains. Then in the morning, I put em inside my pickup. Usually when I get to the job they're ready to go.


 
Nice to hear folk like me, I always used to do my saws ready for the next day... now semi retired so can do it as & when and they are always ready to go. 
Some just used & abuse their saws, then blame it when it stops working. Never have trouble with mine in 20+ years and still using the same old saws, new ones are more plastic so maybe a bit lighter but as far as build quality the old ones are best. 
A clean saw is a happy saw


----------



## Huskyman4k (May 15, 2011)

fmaglin said:


> :agree2: If my saws aren't runnin right I want to be the one to adjust them so they do run right. To me it's like they want to take something that is not difficult and make it complex.


 
in the uk the saws are not restricted with so tough emissions as they are with you in the states. they put limiters on the H & L screws after it has been set so you can only adjust half a turn sort of thing. This is ok at sea level but in the mountains its different, we just pop them off and retune. 
If they are going to make a saw hi-tech it will only mean more trouble I think they are best left alone. A simple two stroke thats runs sweet when tuned right ....... simple is best  
BUT, to sell more saws they always try to beat each other but so called improvements that are often a backward step IMHO


----------

